# Benzing Express Clock for sale



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Benzing Express (used only one year)

Used Benzing Express that comes with *three pads*, the express plastic housing unit, original clock manuel, 15 electronic bands. This clock was only used one season, and is in mint condition. This clock new with chips would cost somone approximately $600. *Price is $325 plus shipping *and would be great for beginner or somone on a limitted budget.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Still for sale?


----------



## cowboy428 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Benzing Pigeon Race Timer*

I am wondering if you still have the timer. I am just starting out. I never realized how expensive these new electronic timers were compared to the old band clocks. If this one is not available would you know where I could find a cheaper used timer. I dont have a whole lot to spend and I believe, I have to have a benzing for the club I am joining as I know there are others out there.
Thank You


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

*That post is over 3 years ago!!!*


----------

